# Will military be looking for MP's for the next few yrs.



## neutmiller (27 May 2010)

I have heard that the military will be seeking MP's for a # of yrs due to retirements, is this true? I was wondering if a person that was in late 30's and looking for a career and considering MP was going to have a hard time with training etc.? I know a lot of older people are joing civilian police forces, is this as common or not for MP having older people join?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2010)

Do a search on age and joining.  This subject has been covered.


----------



## Alea (27 May 2010)

neutmiller said:
			
		

> I have heard that the military will be seeking MP's for a # of yrs due to retirements, is this true? I was wondering if a person that was in late 30's and looking for a career and considering MP was going to have a hard time with training etc.? I know a lot of older people are joing civilian police forces, is this as common or not for MP having older people join?



Hi neutmiller,

Okay... here we go: a few pages of reading for you.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26719/post-233904.html#msg233904

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92827.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92803.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/90704.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/20866.15.html

And if you have a bit of time to research the forum, you'll find many more threads concerning your questions.
I would like to suggest that you call the recruiting center of your area, ask to speak to a recruiter and he will answer all your questions.

Enjoy,
Alea


----------

